# bichon-havanese? What kind of puppy do I have?



## chanesworth (Jul 6, 2011)

I recently got my 8 week old bichon-havanese. The mother is a bichon and the father is havanese. So I am under the impression that I have a bichon-havanese. But, today I was speaking with someone at work who indicated that a bichon and havanese are the same breed. So I have a havanese. In the long run it doesn't matter because we all love the little guy. I just would like to give the correct answer when someone asks me what kind of dog he is. Any help in explaining this would be greatly appreciated.

Craig


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

There are bichon frise and bichon havanese. They are related breeds, but different breeds. I suspect that you have a mix between the two. Hope that helps. Perhaps pictures would help us all determine. hint hint. We love pictures!


----------



## chanesworth (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks. I will get some pictures posted tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Actually, DNA research a couple of years ago showed that they share no chromosomes. The word "Bichon" simply means "lap dog" in the Romance languages. The Cuban dogs are called Bichon Habanero. But it's just the distant sharing of the name. No family relations, at least for a VERY long time.


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Isn't the Bichon/Havanese mix part of the new Designer Dog fad? I think the term was...Havachon, maybe?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DiegoCF_Boston said:


> Isn't the Bichon/Havanese mix part of the new Designer Dog fad? I think the term was...Havachon, maybe?


That's certainly one of them.


----------



## chanesworth (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok. If I did this right, here is a picture of my dog Boscoe. He is eight weeks old. I need to take him to the groomer soon so we can get the hair out of his eyes.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Whatever he is - he is a cutie! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## chanesworth (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He sure is cute.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

That's it...I have got to quit looking at puppy pictures on here! Boscoe is freakin' adorable!!

Idon'tneedanotherdog....Idon'tneedanotherdog...

Congrats on your gorgeous new family member!


----------



## chanesworth (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you. Boscoe is great.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He sure is a cutie!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hi Boscoe! You're too sweet!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Love Boscoe's name and he is a cutie,


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cutie he is. He looks awfully Havanese to me.


----------

